# Lie-Nielsen Beveled Edge Socket Chisels



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Hornbeam handles, A2 steel, and little to no fettling in order to flatten the backs? That's a sexy combination which is beautifully displayed in your ingenious pullout.

Thanks for the affirmation of their quality Fridge.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I'm good at pull outs


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

The two babies being testament to that.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Touché…

Actually… Uhmmmm… It's 3….


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

I stand corrected pullout artist.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Actually, I'm pretty sure you are correct  I mean, i do have 3 kids


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sweet, looking good.


----------

